# Has Anyone been told that they have a tilted womb?



## Mrs Jo (May 22, 2006)

I was told when I went through my IUI treatments that I have a tilted womb and tilted right ovary. Has anyone else been told this and if so did they have trouble when going through the inserting of the  .  When I went through this the doctor could not get the catheter far enough as there was a bend and had to ask a doctor above her to attend and he manged to get it close as possible.  Afterwards for up to 5 days I got bloody discharge (sorry for detail).  As I am starting my first IVF treatment I am concerned now if with me having a tilted right ovary and womb would that cause problems. They say that it should not matter but I still worry.  

Would be grateful for any advice or knowledge of anyone being told this.

Thanks in advance


----------



## HollyB (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi Mrs Jo,

My uterus is tilted backwards and my left ovary is trapped behind it. I don't know if it has had any bearing on my trying to conceive naturally - but my first IVF was successful - so it obviously had no impact on that.

Good luck with your treatment,

Holly


----------



## Mrs Jo (May 22, 2006)

Thanks Holly it is nice to hear that someone with a similar problem still got a great result from IVF.

Hi, Ginny thanks for your info it does sound the same, I might mention to them when I go next if they would be using a ultrasound etc. Also I hope you had a good night and not got a hang over today  

I try not to worry   thanks again.

   Good luck for future All


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi Mrs Jo
Just wanted to add to this post.  I was told years ago when I first found out about POF that I had a tilted womb.  It can make internal scans a little difficult sometimes, but on both my IVF's the consultant had no difficulties whatsoever with ET.  I think they are so used to all different shapes and sizes, and also they used ultrasound scan to guide them.
Take care and good luck    
Love
Tracy


----------



## acugirl (May 16, 2006)

hi everyone
I also have a tilted uterus. Every time I was scanned, who ever was scanning would say 'Oh, you've got a tilted uterus!' as if it was the most fascinating thing ever and when I would ask 'so what does that mean?' they'd just say 'oh, nothing at all' and would be definite that it had nothing to do with ttc.
My DET went fine and that's as far as I've got at the mo...... might be that Ginny's difficulty with ET had nothing to do with tilt. But since they're always so vague about these things, I guess we'll never know!
xxxx acugirl


----------



## Becca1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi, I too have a tilted womb as does my Mum!  

My womb is also stuck down to other organs due to my Endo which has caused it to be the wrong shape!  This is one of the main reasons for the IVF, my DH   were very active but couldn't get to the right place due to the maze they had to go through to meet my Egg  !!  

During my IVF cycle, at EC there were no difficulties, apart from me being   on the gas & air!!  The ET also went fine, they used an ultra sound scan to guide the catheter in and then once it was done the speculum shot out and hit the lady doing the transfer  , she commented that I must have good pelvic floor muscles and had been holding it it!!

You will see from my ticker that my tilted and stuck down womb had no affect on my IVF result...!

Good luck with your treatment

Love Rebecca x xx


----------



## Mrs Jo (May 22, 2006)

Rebecca,

 on your pregnancy hope all goes well.

But I must say your message made me   that was funny about the speculum shooting out.  

Going by all the messages it seems I should not worry, thanks all for putting my mind at rest.


Take care xx


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi

My womb tilts backwards, too. The one piece of advice I would give is NOT to drink too much water at ET. I know they tell you to drink about 2l, but if your womb tilts backwards it presses down on your bladder, and you (like me) will be in real discomfort. This can lead to a distressing transfer. You can probably get away with drinking about 1.5 litres instead. In my case I had to pee in a cup, or there could have been a nasty accident.    

Jaff
xx


----------

